# Model 3 drag races



## garsh




----------



## Michael Russo

The need for speed... :bullettrain::helicopter::speedboat::rocket:


----------



## Bxmark

post any timeslips at dragtimes dot com


----------



## garsh

Bxmark said:


> post any timeslips at dragtimes dot com


Brooks, is that you?


----------



## Matthias Fritz

Model 3 showing up on "street-race"


----------



## Matthias Fritz

Model 3 LR 1/4mile time: 13,58s @ 102.04 MPH


----------



## SSonnentag

I was just watching a race video by Drag Times and happened to catch a Model 3 at the drag strip. I have no idea who is racing, but the quarter mile time was 13.33 seconds at 104.46 mph.


----------



## garsh

Model 3 Long Range: [email protected] (not fully charged up) vs
Model 3 Performance: [email protected] (fully charged)


----------



## garsh

Tesla Model 3 Performance 1/4 mile [email protected]
vs an Infiniti G35 that didn't stand a chance. 

Listen to that G35 uselessly spinning its wheels at the start, then the engine as it tries to accelerate. I _used_ to think that sounded like "speed". Now I think it sounds like a noisy, straining piece of the past.


----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


> [email protected] (not fully charged up) vs [email protected] (fully charged)


that's my track! (as in mine because I sit in traffic next to it twice a day )
I've even driven on it, but only during the christmas lights display - so 15 mph with the headlights out at night probably isn't quite the same I'm going to guess.


----------



## garsh

Tesla Model 3 Performance in "Chill" Mode : [email protected]


----------



## garsh

The Drive: Here's How Each Tesla Model 3 Trim Stacks Up on the Drag Strip


----------



## garsh

RWD vs AWD, both at high SOC.

RWD: 13.601s @ 101.90 mph
AWD: 12.678s @ 110.56 mph


----------



## garsh




----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


>


the tesla vs tesla races are so much more pleasant to watch (listen to). and that second run... ha


----------



## garsh

Model 3 Performance vs C7 Corvette

Corvette: 2.364 60', [email protected] 1/8 mile, [email protected] 1/4 mile 
Model 3 : 1.808 60', [email protected] 1/8 mile, [email protected] 1/4 mile


----------



## garsh

Race #1
Tesla Model 3 Performance: 11.87s @114.62mph
Tesla Model X 100D:      12.88s @ 110.18mph

Race #2
Tesla Model 3 Performance: 11.80s @114.65mph
Tesla Model X 100D:      12.85s @ 109.73mph

Race #3
Tesla Model 3 Performance: 11.84s @114.06mph
Dodge Challenger R/T:    14.23s @ 99.53mph

Race #4
Tesla Model 3 Performance: 11.78s @115.07mph
Tesla Model S P100D:    11.14s @ 121.17mph


----------



## MelindaV

2010 Tesla Roadster Sport (performance)12.959 sec @ 101.13 mph
2018 Model 3 Performance 11.838 sec @ 114.02 mph


----------



## garsh

Three races in this video. It appears that DÆrik's upgrade to lighter, wider wheels has helped his quarter mile times and trap speeds.

Race #1
Tesla Model 3 Performance: 11.742s @ 115.46mph
Tesla Model X P100D:    11.660s @ 115.73mph

Race #2
Tesla Model 3 Performance: 11.755s @ 115.49mph
Ford Fairlane Gasser:     13.210s @ 103.73mph

Race #3
Tesla Model 3 Performance: 11.791s @ 114.81mph
Chevy Camaro SS:        12.884s @ 109.50mph


----------



## Gavyne

Race after race...winning.


----------



## garsh

Drag Times raced a 3 Performance against the competition: a BMW M3. 
Quarter mile times:

Race #1:
Model 3: 11.823s @ 114.61 mph
BMW M3: 12.021s @ 114.24 mph

Race #2:
Model 3: 11.782s @ 114.59 mph
BMW M3: 12.136s @ 114.38 mph

VBOX data for the Model 3:
0-60 mph: 3.2s
0-100 mph: 8.4s


----------



## Gavyne

$82k MSRP on BMW, $72k MSRP on P3D. I know that race is what a lot of people have been waiting for. You almost have to feel bad for Mario, the BMW driver. His face told the story when he was interviewed at the end.


----------



## samson

It will be nice to see Model 3 performance against the Giulia which is the new leader of the ICE pack.
https://www.caranddriver.com/review...ng-performance-data-and-complete-specs-page-6

I hope tesla release a proper laptime video of Model 3 performance on the Nurburgring claiming a World Record in the process for a small 4 door sedan. Would be a good marketing stunt for the track mode and also a "smackdown" before EU launch


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Time to trade in that ICE for a P3D. That BMW owner must feel like he just wasted a ton of money.


----------



## MountainPass

EV Domination!!!


----------



## 240w

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Time to trade in that ICE for a P3D. That BMW owner must feel like he just wasted a ton of money.


Thing is, he can still plunk down more money to make it go faster, not so easy for us. We can only hope for performance mapping/uncorking for the 3 ota!


----------



## garsh

240w said:


> Thing is, he can still plunk down more money to make it go faster, not so easy for us.


Patience. EV "tuners" will become a thing as EVs become more popular.


----------



## GDN

garsh said:


> Patience. EV "tuners" will become a thing as EVs become more popular.


You think Tesla will ever allow that? They keep this thing locked down tight for SW and tight. If they do happen, I bet they are pricey.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> You think Tesla will ever allow that?


It's not a matter of them allowing it - they can't stop it. You own the car - you can do with it what you wish.

The cars will no longer be covered under warranty, and the owners of those cars may no longer receive software updates, but otherwise, they're fine.

Jason Hughes has already modded a Model S. Others will follow.
This Hacked Tesla Model S P90++ Costs $150,000


----------



## GDN

garsh said:


> It's not a matter of them allowing it - they can't stop it. You own the car - you can do with it what you wish.
> 
> The cars will no longer be covered under warranty, and the owners of those cars may no longer receive software updates, but otherwise, they're fine.
> 
> Jason Hughes has already modded a Model S. Others will follow.
> This Hacked Tesla Model S P90++ Costs $150,000


I followed his threads for a while, quite the brain and interesting stuff. Agree with you on those caveats, it will be a small group that would partake, but yes a few out there that would take it off the grid if you will. You won't be able to use such a device and stay in touch and get updates from the mothership however.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

GDN said:


> I followed his threads for a while, quite the brain and interesting stuff. Agree with you on those caveats, it will be a small group that would partake, but yes a few out there that would take it off the grid if you will. You won't be able to use such a device and stay in touch and get updates from the mothership however.


There is one ultimate solution to this... buy the 2nd gen Roadster.


----------



## Gavyne

While true you could plunk down more money to make it go faster. Once you do, you start to get into the Model S P100D price range...and P100D is still faster than any upgrade you could do to a M3. The BMW M3 raced already cost more than a Performance Model 3. For a 600HP M3 you'll be looking at $100k range. So yes Mario could keep plunking down money into his M3 to make it go faster. But if you want to just throw money away, might as well just get a Model S P100D.


----------



## garsh

Gavyne said:


> While true you could plunk down more money to make it go faster. Once you do, you start to get into the Model S P100D price range...and P100D is still faster than any upgrade you could do to a M3.


If you could have Model S P100D acceleration in the Model 3's smaller body, with Model 3's MUCH improved battery & motor cooling ability, it would end up being a much better car than the P100D. A monster on the race track.


----------



## Gavyne

garsh said:


> If you could have Model S P100D acceleration in the Model 3's smaller body, with Model 3's MUCH improved battery & motor cooling ability, it would end up being a much better car than the P100D. A monster on the race track.


Agreed. I wasn't referring to modding the Model 3 though. Was responding to the poster above that said the BMW M3 owner could just plunk down more money to make it go faster. The M3 raced was already an expensive car. To make that car go 600HP he'll have to spend upwards of $100k, which will start to take the M3 into P100D price range. And that M3 will still lose to a P100D on the dragstrip.


----------



## 240w

$100k seems awfully high, I don’t know what mods he has and how much he spent, but somehow that doesn’t seem right, never owned a bimmer, but I’ve had turbocharged cars before


----------



## Gavyne

2018 Dodge Demon vs P3D






Here's his other runs that night:






P3D driver says he ran 17 runs that night, started with 80% SoC. He was at 70% SoC when racing the Demon. He didn't lose any race out of all 17 runs.


----------



## MelindaV

posted on teslarati

Run #1
P3D 11.858 / 113.16MPH
Mustang GT 13.032 / 110.26MPH

Run #2 
P3D 11.919 / 113.86MPH
Mustang GT 13.176 / 109.27MPH


----------



## Cid

Just saw this and it's pretty obvious the car they're running is not the 3P.

0-60 in 3.7 seconds for a dual motor?


----------



## Karl Sun

That's DEFINITELY a Performance version. On the "Driving" settings screen, the settings are "Chill" and "Sport". The dual-motor (non-Performance) shows "Chill" and "Standard"


----------



## VoltageDrop

Not sure about obvious......Why is this not a P3D *without* the performance upgrade package/option???


----------



## Bokonon

VoltageDrop said:


> Not sure about obvious......Why is this not a P3D *without* the performance upgrade package/option???


Yup, that's exactly what it is. Although they identify the car as the "Brand New Tesla Model 3 The All Wheel Drive Dual Motor" (  ) at the beginning of the video, they later remark that they were expecting it to go 0-60 in 3.5 ("like in the magazines"). Good luck doing that with LRR tires, though...


----------



## John A Bailey

3.6- 3.7 is what I am getting with my performance 3 with upgrade package. I got 3,5 once but was going downhill


----------



## garsh

I think the 0-60 time was hampered by the LRR tires on a regular racetrack. I think I heard a little bit of tire chirp at takeoff. They mentioned that it seemed to launch gently - I think that was the traction control kicking in. Mine doesn't launch gently unless the roads are wet. 

Stickier tires - or performing the test on an ultra-sticky drag racing strip - will produce better results.


----------



## kort677

What was the SOC? The cars performance will be less with a lower SOC


----------



## Bokonon

kort677 said:


> What was the SOC? The cars performance will be less with a lower SOC


SoC seemed to be above 80% for the first launch, and in the 70s by the end of the video.


----------



## Gavyne

I get the feeling they are kind of new to EV's. To launch P3D properly you gotta stomp down on the accelerator hard. Feels like they're pressing on the accelerator like you would with a gas car. Only reason I can explain why their launch was gentle.

And since they were testing track times, they should've known to go at the very least with performance upgrade. Those tires are terrible for tracking.

Reviews like these are just weird. If you are going to review the "Performance Model 3" you take the best option available. Which by now, is included.


----------



## garsh

The now-limited-edition Stealth Model 3 Performance vs some kind of C6 Corvette.
Surprisingly, the Model 3 launched poorly, but was able to reel-in the Vette before the finish line! 

Model 3: 11.748s @ 115.56 mph
Corvette: 11.781s @ 122.13 mph.


----------



## garsh

Tesla Model 3 AWD (non-performance).

Model 3: 12.72s @ 112.63 mph
Camaro: 13.34s @ 110.40 mph.

Model 3: 12.79s @ 110.50 mph
Mustang: 17.70s @ 76.18 mph.


----------



## PNWmisty

garsh said:


> I think the 0-60 time was hampered by the LRR tires on a regular racetrack. I think I heard a little bit of tire chirp at takeoff. They mentioned that it seemed to launch gently - I think that was the traction control kicking in. Mine doesn't launch gently unless the roads are wet.
> 
> Stickier tires - or performing the test on an ultra-sticky drag racing strip - will produce better results.


I have the P3D with the 18" aero's and measured three 0-60 runs using a stopwatch of 3.55-3.61 seconds on a dead flat road, no wind and a chip seal surface. I had 42 psi cold in the Michelins and it was about 60F outside. I had about 235 lbs. in the car including myself and the state of charge was about 80%.

On smooth blacktop or worn concrete (somewhat polished by traffic), particularly if contaminated by ICE's, yes, the Michelin MXM4's will limit the launch a bit. Just a few tenths on common surfaces. While they are not a sport tire, they are very impressive tires for what they are (all-season grand touring radials). Some tires achieve a high wear rating by using an overly hard rubber compound, these do it by using quality carcass construction to limit heat buildup. Even the highly regarded Pilot Sport A/S 3+ high performance all-season have a 500 wear rating. My point is, the wear rating is not necessarily inversely correlated with the amount of dry traction they provide. Where the Michelin Primacy MXM4's really shine is traction on cool, wet pavement.


----------



## garsh

Unknown Model 3 variant (probably a "stealth" Performance, but might be a regular AWD).
1/8-mile drag races.

*Race 1*
Model 3: 7.702s @ 91.84 mph (red-lighted)
Dodge Challenger: 9.366s @ 77.19 mph

*Race 2*
Model 3: 7.649s @ 91.09 mph
Jeep Grand Cherokee: 8.507s @ 83.18 mph

*Race 3*
Model 3: 7.726s @ 92.40 mph (red-lighted)
BMW 4-series: 9.639s @ 83.80 mph

*Race 4 (two attempts, no result for first attempt)*
Model 3: 7.700s @ 92.40 mph
Mazda 323: 10.520s @ 68.29 mph (LOL, couldn't control wheelspin at all)

*Race 5 (no result posted)*
Model 3 vs ????

*Race 6*
Model 3: 7.709s @ 92.40 mph
????: 10.332s @ 78.40 mph

*Race 7*
Model 3 vs SUV (probably a Jeep Grand Cherokee Trackhawk - sounded like a Hellcat/Demon engine). Looks like SUV wins, but no results posted.


----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


> *Race 2*
> Model 3: 7.649s @ 91.09 mph
> Jeep Grand Cherokee: 8.507s @ 83.18 mph


that is pretty impressive for a Grand Cherokee! is this the same one noted in race 7?


----------



## garsh

MelindaV said:


> that is pretty impressive for a Grand Cherokee! is this the same one noted in race 7?


EDIT: I took a closer look. The two SUVs were different. First had center exhaust, second did not.

According to this article, a TrackHawk can finish an eighth-mile run in 7.4s.
So that makes my TrackHawk guess for race 7 seem correct.
https://www.autoevolution.com/news/...at-widebody-in-1-8-mile-drag-race-122476.html

The Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT can apparently finish an eighth-mile in 8.4s, so I'm going to guess that's what was in race #2.
EDIT: and the center-exhaust appears to have been an option on ~2010 SRTs, so that adds evidence.
https://www.cherokeesrt8.com/forums/6-wk1-general-performance-discussion/58758-1-8-mile-time.html


----------



## Drizzle

How was daerick getting 3.15 0-60 then? 3.5 and up seems way too high at this point.


----------



## garsh

Drizzle said:


> How was daerick getting 3.15 0-60 then? 3.5 and up seems way too high at this point.


Lighter wheels.

First, Tesla updated the Performance specs to be 3.3s rather than 3.5s: 
But the new record is 3.12s, set by @Mad Hungarian
Again, this was accomplished by replacing the factory wheels/tires with something lighter.


----------



## garsh

Finally, a YouTube description with useful information!
I'm just going to C&P it in its entirety.


> Atco Dragway 9/14/2018 Model 3 Performance vs 2010 Tesla Roadster Sport (performance version of the Roadster)
> Model 3P: 11.838 sec @ 114.02 mph with reaction time 0.955
> Roadster: 12.959 sec @ 101.13 mph with reaction time 0.496
> This was first drag race ever for both drivers
> Roadster pulled ahead at first, but Model 3 won in the end by 0.6623 sec


----------



## TeslaDriving

garsh said:


> Finally, a YouTube description with useful information!


Thank you. 
In case you want more of the details, here's the actual time slip for the race.


----------



## garsh

AWD Model 3 on an eighth-mile drag strip.






If you have a correction for any of these opponent cars, LMK and I'll update.

Race 1:
*Model 3: 8.303s @ 87.72 mph*
Mustang?: 9.362s @ 68.18 mph

Race 2:
*Model 3: 8.462s @ 89.11 mph*
Subaru: 9.657s @ 75.00 mph

Race 3:
Mustang: 8.522s @ 87.21 mph
*Model 3: 8.222s @ 87.89 mph*

Race 4:
Charger: 8.919 @ 85.07 mph
*Model 3: 8.249 @ 88.06 mph*

Race 5:
*Model 3: 8.277s @ 89.11 mph*
Nissan GTR?: 8.966s @ 62.85 mph (looks like he lifted too early)


----------



## garsh

Model 3 Performance: 11.863s at 114.02 mph
Ford Mustang GT 5.0 : 12.452s at 114.32 mph


----------



## garsh

Model 3 Performance: 11.763s @ 114.81 mph
BMW M5 (tuned): 11.718s @ 120.92 mph

The BMW red-lighted though. 

Complete stats for the Model 3 Performance:
R/T 0.061
60' 1.843
330' 4.924
1/8 mile 7.516
1/8MPH 93.71
1000' 9.801
1/4ET 11.763
MPH 114.81

Well done, @Andrew Finegan!


----------



## N54tt

garsh said:


> Model 3 Performance: 11.763s @ 114.81 mph
> BMW M3 (tuned): 11.718s @ 120.92 mph
> 
> The BMW red-lighted though.
> 
> Complete stats for the Model 3 Performance:
> R/T 0.061
> 60' 1.843
> 330' 4.924
> 1/8 mile 7.516
> 1/8MPH 93.71
> 1000' 9.801
> 1/4ET 11.763
> MPH 114.81
> 
> Well done, @Andrew Finegan!


Sure that's an M3 and not M5?


----------



## garsh

N54tt said:


> Sure that's an M3 and not M5?


You are correct. Fixed!


----------



## FF35

Can anyone confirm these numbers? 4.5-4.9 0-60 times on a RWD


----------



## Matthias Fritz

FF35 said:


> Can anyone confirm these numbers? 4.5-4.9 0-60 times on a RWD


he is measuring the displayed speed in the car itself. we all know that 60 in a car is not real world 60. so this whole test is not accruate.


----------



## garsh

No times, and no official length as far as I can tell.
But the Model 3 Performance beats a Porsche GT2 RS.

A Porsche GT2 RS starts at $293,200.00


----------



## Jim H

Jim H said:


> To verify the performance increase, would be good to see some V-box results, or 1/4 mile slips. Initially the AWD P models were about 1 second quicker to 60mph than the non P AWD cars. In the 1/4 times there was that same 1 second difference between the 2 model's. So after 60mph the P and Non P AWD's are about equal. As soon as i receive the 8.3 update, I plan on comparing my 1/4 times to verify what actual increase there is.


OK, took the Stealth M3P to the drag strip last night after loading 8.4. I compared everything to my times I posted from Oct 26, shortly after taking delivery of the car.
SOC, outside temps, tire pressures, everything the same as before.

60" time dropped .049 for a 2.5% increase
330" time dropped .079 for a 1.6% increase
660" time dropped .089 for a 1.2% increase
ET dropped .097 for a 0.8% increase
MPH up 1.18 MPH for a 1.1% increase

No 5% increase at any point. Best increase from launch to 60" then started to drop off gradually throughout the 1/4 mile. Still was faster but closer to 1% improvement in time. Did a HP calculator based of my info and calculated HP went up 2.8%

Did 3 runs;
Best ET was 11.587. Best MPH 116.00. Best R/T .010 #28 The other car was a BMW M3. He was sleeping at the light.


----------



## Nautilus

Jim H said:


> OK, took the Stealth M3P to the drag strip last night after loading 8.4. I compared everything to my times I posted from Oct 26, shortly after taking delivery of the car.
> SOC, outside temps, tire pressures, everything the same as before.
> 
> 60" time dropped .049 for a 2.5% increase
> 330" time dropped .079 for a 1.6% increase
> 660" time dropped .089 for a 1.2% increase
> ET dropped .097 for a 0.8% increase
> MPH up 1.18 MPH for a 1.1% increase
> 
> No 5% increase at any point. Best increase from launch to 60" then started to drop off gradually throughout the 1/4 mile. Still was faster but closer to 1% improvement in time. Did a HP calculator based of my info and calculated HP went up 2.8%
> 
> Did 3 runs;
> Best ET was 11.587. Best MPH 116.00. Best R/T .010 #28 The other car was a BMW M3. He was sleeping at the light.


I'm curious, how messed up did the underside, wheel wells and rocker panels of your car get with residual tire rubber from the dragstrip? And how did you go about removing it?


----------



## DocScott

Jim H said:


> OK, took the Stealth M3P to the drag strip last night after loading 8.4. I compared everything to my times I posted from Oct 26, shortly after taking delivery of the car.
> SOC, outside temps, tire pressures, everything the same as before.
> 
> 60" time dropped .049 for a 2.5% increase
> 330" time dropped .079 for a 1.6% increase
> 660" time dropped .089 for a 1.2% increase
> ET dropped .097 for a 0.8% increase
> MPH up 1.18 MPH for a 1.1% increase
> 
> No 5% increase at any point. Best increase from launch to 60" then started to drop off gradually throughout the 1/4 mile. Still was faster but closer to 1% improvement in time. Did a HP calculator based of my info and calculated HP went up 2.8%
> 
> Did 3 runs;
> Best ET was 11.587. Best MPH 116.00. Best R/T .010 #28 The other car was a BMW M3. He was sleeping at the light.


Well, a 1.1% increase in top speed corresponds to a more than 3% increase in power, assuming top speed is governed primarily be aerodynamic drag (P=Fv; F proportional to v^2). So that's quite a bit closer...


----------



## MelindaV

Jim H said:


> No 5% increase at any point. Best increase from launch to 60" then started to drop off gradually throughout the 1/4 mile. Still was faster but closer to 1% improvement in time. Did a HP calculator based of my info and calculated HP went up 2.8%


the 5% is for "peak power increase", not specifically a 5% across the board increase on speeds


----------



## modelo tres

I think this is the first Model 3 to hit 11.5 seconds in the 1/4 mile. Congrats!


----------



## juanmedina

Jim H said:


> OK, took the Stealth M3P to the drag strip last night after loading 8.4. I compared everything to my times I posted from Oct 26, shortly after taking delivery of the car.
> SOC, outside temps, tire pressures, everything the same as before.
> 
> 60" time dropped .049 for a 2.5% increase
> 330" time dropped .079 for a 1.6% increase
> 660" time dropped .089 for a 1.2% increase
> ET dropped .097 for a 0.8% increase
> MPH up 1.18 MPH for a 1.1% increase
> 
> No 5% increase at any point. Best increase from launch to 60" then started to drop off gradually throughout the 1/4 mile. Still was faster but closer to 1% improvement in time. Did a HP calculator based of my info and calculated HP went up 2.8%
> 
> Did 3 runs;
> Best ET was 11.587. Best MPH 116.00. Best R/T .010 #28 The other car was a BMW M3. He was sleeping at the light.


Impressive.

What was your SOC? I took my car to the 1/8th of mile at 90% SOC my best ET was 7.399. I wonder if charging more will get me closer to your times. Are you running the stock tires? What tire pressure are you running?


----------



## garsh

juanmedina said:


> What was your SOC? I took my car to the 1/8th of mile at 90% SOC my best ET was 7.399. I wonder if charging more will get me closer to your times. Are you running the stock tires? What tire pressure are you running?


How did a Hellcat beat you? A Dodge Demon couldn't even beat a Model 3 Performance in a previously posted eighth-mile drag race. Your times look pretty good too.



Gavyne said:


> 2018 Dodge Demon vs P3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's his other runs that night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P3D driver says he ran 17 runs that night, started with 80% SoC. He was at 70% SoC when racing the Demon. He didn't lose any race out of all 17 runs.


----------



## juanmedina

garsh said:


> How did a Hellcat beat you? A Dodge Demon couldn't even beat a Model 3 Performance in a previously posted eighth-mile drag race. Your times look pretty good too.


The hellcat beat me haha but I beat and had really good runs against other really fast cars:


----------



## Dfwatt

Jim H said:


> OK, took the Stealth M3P to the drag strip last night after loading 8.4. I compared everything to my times I posted from Oct 26, shortly after taking delivery of the car.
> SOC, outside temps, tire pressures, everything the same as before.
> 
> 60" time dropped .049 for a 2.5% increase
> 330" time dropped .079 for a 1.6% increase
> 660" time dropped .089 for a 1.2% increase
> ET dropped .097 for a 0.8% increase
> MPH up 1.18 MPH for a 1.1% increase
> 
> No 5% increase at any point. Best increase from launch to 60" then started to drop off gradually throughout the 1/4 mile. Still was faster but closer to 1% improvement in time. Did a HP calculator based of my info and calculated HP went up 2.8%
> 
> Did 3 runs;
> Best ET was 11.587. Best MPH 116.00. Best R/T .010 #28 The other car was a BMW M3. He was sleeping at the light.


 keep in mind that that 20 plus horsepower boost which is probably closer to 4% doesn't translate into a 4% reduction in ET or trap speed because of the effect of drag. As you get above 30 miles an hour even though you are in the fat part of the horsepower curve for a while, an increasing fraction of your energy goes to fighting drag rather than accelerating the car. But congratulations to you for posting the first 11.5 time on the car. Way to go!


----------



## Kizzy

juanmedina said:


> The hellcat beat me haha but I beat and had really good runs against other really fast cars:


The starting light in this race for the other was different from yours. Was there a false start on their part or was everything even? (I've only ever watched a handful of drag strip races on YouTube.)


----------



## Jim H

Dfwatt said:


> keep in mind that that 20 plus horsepower boost which is probably closer to 4% doesn't translate into a 4% reduction in ET or trap speed because of the effect of drag. As you get above 30 miles an hour even though you are in the fat part of the horsepower curve for a while, an increasing fraction of your energy goes to fighting drag rather than accelerating the car. But congratulations to you for posting the first 11.5 time on the car. Way to go!


Yes a indicated 5% increase in power will not result in a 5% drop in times and 5% increase speed. As speed increases % time increase will decrease as was seen. Wanted to get ET and trap speed so as to calculate HP. Not as accurate as a dyno, but more fun, and accurate than our butt dyno. Using my times, the HP calculator came back at 498 HP. Previous numbers produced a 484HP number, I used 4000lbs as car weight each time, not accurate but close. The HP calculator comparison was used for the 2.8% increase. HP numbers seem high, but comparison gave me the 2.8% increase.

SOC 98%, stock 18" wheels/tires, 42lbs pressure. No OPR on car, ran early before trailer cars started running and putting down some rubber. Fun night. Ran 3 runs, 11.587, 11.589, 11.622. SOC started at 98% last run 84%.


----------



## garsh

A Model 3 Performance with the OTA power bump decimates a Ferrari 458 in the 1/8 mile.

Tesla Model 3: 7.441s
Ferrari 458 : 7.602s


----------



## juanmedina

Kizzy said:


> The starting light in this race for the other was different from yours. Was there a false start on their part or was everything even? (I've only ever watched a handful of drag strip races on YouTube.)


Against the hellcat I took off before the green light both times I raced him I was too eager to beat him of the line lol keep it mind that was heavily modded hellcat with slicks. Against the GTR he took off before the green light. Against the supercharged mustang and the Dodge charger we both had a clean race.


----------



## is2scooby

Jim H said:


> OK, took the Stealth M3P to the drag strip last night after loading 8.4. I compared everything to my times I posted from Oct 26, shortly after taking delivery of the car.
> SOC, outside temps, tire pressures, everything the same as before.
> 
> 60" time dropped .049 for a 2.5% increase
> 330" time dropped .079 for a 1.6% increase
> 660" time dropped .089 for a 1.2% increase
> ET dropped .097 for a 0.8% increase
> MPH up 1.18 MPH for a 1.1% increase
> 
> No 5% increase at any point. Best increase from launch to 60" then started to drop off gradually throughout the 1/4 mile. Still was faster but closer to 1% improvement in time. Did a HP calculator based of my info and calculated HP went up 2.8%
> 
> Did 3 runs;
> Best ET was 11.587. Best MPH 116.00. Best R/T .010 #28 The other car was a BMW M3. He was sleeping at the light.


WOW! Truly fantastic results. Is your car lightened at all? What wheels are on it? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jim H

is2scooby said:


> WOW! Truly fantastic results. Is your car lightened at all? What wheels are on it? Thanks for sharing.


Everything stock, stock 18''s aero wheel and tires, no lighting anywwhere, except I lost 5lbs since oct!


----------



## Dfwatt

Jim H said:


> Yes a indicated 5% increase in power will not result in a 5% drop in times and 5% increase speed. As speed increases % time increase will decrease as was seen. Wanted to get ET and trap speed so as to calculate HP. Not as accurate as a dyno, but more fun, and accurate than our butt dyno. Using my times, the HP calculator came back at 498 HP. Previous numbers produced a 484HP number, I used 4000lbs as car weight each time, not accurate but close. The HP calculator comparison was used for the 2.8% increase. HP numbers seem high, but comparison gave me the 2.8% increase.
> 
> SOC 98%, stock 18" wheels/tires, 42lbs pressure. No OPR on car, ran early before trailer cars started running and putting down some rubber. Fun night. Ran 3 runs, 11.587, 11.589, 11.622. SOC started at 98% last run 84%.


Actually seems about right because some of the Dyno testing has shown about 475 horsepower at the wheel and that was on the older firmware suggesting that your number is just about spot-on. An interesting question is what's the actual horsepower output of the two Motors. Because we have direct drive and we lack the 90-degree awkward torque translation of a traditional driveshaft particularly on four-wheel drive where you can lose anywhere from 17 to 20% of your horsepower, this car is actually able to accelerate as fast as some cars with significantly better horse power to weight ratios. Some of that is of course the very broad horsepower curve and instant on torque of electric motors but some of it again is the efficiency of direct drive versus transmissions and drive shafts with significantly lower parasitic losses.


----------



## garsh

Quarter mile race between a Tesla Model 3 Performance and a Dodge Hellcat.

Model 3: 11.709s @ 114.94 mph (RT: 0.091)
Hellcat : 11.751s @ 123.38 mph (RT: 0.175)


----------



## Jim H

garsh said:


> Quarter mile race between a Tesla Model 3 Performance and a Dodge Hellcat.
> 
> Model 3: 11.709s @ 114.94 mph (RT: 0.091)
> Hellcat : 11.751s @ 123.38 mph (RT: 0.175)


Everyone knows the Red M3P are the fastest!! Another ICE muscle car bites the dust!


----------



## garsh

Tesla Model 3 Performance vs 2018 Nissan GT-R, quarter-mile

Tesla Model 3: 11.905 @112.10 mph (RT: 0.96)
Nissan GT-R : 11.202 @124.77 mph (RT: 2.13)

Second Pass
Tesla Model 3: 11.885 @112.71 mph (RT: 2.41)

Third Pass
Tesla Model 3: 11.880 @112.61 mph (RT: 0.82)


----------



## garsh

Tesla Model 3 Performance vs Alfa Romeo Stelvio Quadrifoglio, quarter-mile

Note that they make a display of having turned on "track mode" before the race. This will actually hinder a Model 3. For a drag race, you want a warm battery. The race will be over long before overheating becomes an issue.

Tesla Model 3 Performance : 12.27s @ 183kph (114mph)
Alfa Romeo Stelvio Quadrifoglio: 13.08s @ 181kph (112mph)


----------



## rlb4

garsh said:


> Tesla Model 3 Performance vs Alfa Romeo Stelvio Quadrifoglio, quarter-mile
> 
> Note that they make a display of having turned on "track mode" before the race. This will actually hinder a Model 3. For a drag race, you want a warm battery. The race will be over long before overheating becomes an issue.
> 
> Tesla Model 3 Performance : 12.27s @ 183kph (114mph)
> Alfa Romeo Stelvio Quadrifoglio: 13.08s @ 181kph (112mph)


Why so slow for the Model 3 P? They usually run 11.8 pretty consistently.


----------



## garsh

rlb4 said:


> Why so slow for the Model 3 P? They usually run 11.8 pretty consistently.


I explained that in the post:


garsh said:


> Note that they make a display of having turned on "track mode" before the race. This will actually hinder a Model 3. For a drag race, you want a warm battery. The race will be over long before overheating becomes an issue.


----------



## rlb4

garsh said:


> I explained that in the post:


So the cooling feature of track mode cost 0.5 sec? That seems like a lot. Are there any other P owners who have tested 0-60 or 1/4 mile with and without track mode?


----------



## garsh

rlb4 said:


> So the cooling feature of track mode cost 0.5 sec? That seems like a lot. Are there any other P owners who have tested 0-60 or 1/4 mile with and without track mode?


We also don't know the state-of-charge of the battery.


----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


> We also don't know the state-of-charge of the battery.


or proficiency of driver


----------



## garsh

MelindaV said:


> or proficiency of driver


Launching a Tesla in a drag race is so easy that anybody can do so consistently well. The traction control is phenomenal.


----------



## garsh

Tesla Model 3 AWD vs BMW M2 Competition

Appears to have been on a runway rather than a proper drag strip. No times recorded, but the 3 easily wins.
The 3 also won a second, rolling-start race.


----------



## NJturtlePower

How about this one.... It's a Model 3 Tunnel/Street race! 👀 🏁 👍


----------



## garsh

Tesla Model 3 vs BMW M3 vs Audi RS4 - DRAG RACE, ROLLING RACE & BRAKE TEST

Standing quarter mile results:
Model 3 Performance: 11.8s
Audi RS4: 12.1s
BMW M3: 12.7s


----------



## Jim H

garsh said:


> Tesla Model 3 vs BMW M3 vs Audi RS4 - DRAG RACE, ROLLING RACE & BRAKE TEST
> 
> Standing quarter mile results:
> Model 3 Performance: 11.8s
> Audi RS4: 12.1s
> BMW M3: 12.7s


The Model 3"s are having so much success when compared to established performers, that maybe we should start calling these cars something special. Maybe "Ultimate Driving Machines", or something like that.


----------



## garsh

Tesla Model 3 AWD (with 18" Aeros) vs Audi RS3 AWD
We're not told how long the race was, and no timing was performed.
Audi wins.






(OMG, I can't stop staring at the Audi's horrible panel gap at the front of the hood!)


----------



## garsh

Tesla Model 3 Performance vs Dodge Charger SRT Hellcat

Hellcat in street trim with all-season tires.
Track is not prepped - looks like an old airport runway.
No times recorded, but Model 3 easily wins.


----------



## Gordon87

These guys are funny. It's a bit long, but I thought the race track scenes were interesting.

https://www.motor1.com/news/360275/model-3-giulia-qv-drag/

(Of course, they make the mistake of putting the 3 in Track Mode for their drag race.)

[mod edit to embed video directly]


----------



## Usaf1997

Check out the video running my good friend in his mustang @stangmode on YouTube page 

First time running my 3 performance last night at the track. Did not cut any good light .210/.212 but happy with the final numbers. 7.3 1/8 [email protected]


----------



## garsh

Tesla Model 3 Performance vs Lamborghini Huracan
***** HALF*-mile race! ****
Tesla wins. No timing available.
"_...the Tesla owner, remarked that he hit the half-mile mark at around 136 mph and well over a car length ahead of the Huracan._"
Teslas usually run out of steam at 1/4 mile and are easily passed by combustion vehicles in half-mile races.

Caveats:

Lamborghini was not using launch mode (but then again, the Model 3 doesn't even _offer_ launch mode).
Lamborghini driver appeared to have a horrible reaction time compared to the Tesla driver.
Race was at an airport, not a prepped drag strip


----------



## JWardell

garsh said:


> Tesla Model 3 Performance vs Lamborghini Huracan
> ***** HALF*-mile race! ****
> Tesla wins. No timing available.
> "_...the Tesla owner, remarked that he hit the half-mile mark at around 136 mph and well over a car length ahead of the Huracan._"
> Teslas usually run out of steam at 1/4 mile and are easily passed by combustion vehicles in half-mile races.
> 
> Caveats:
> 
> Lamborghini was not using launch mode (but then again, the Model 3 doesn't even _offer_ launch mode).
> Lamborghini driver appeared to have a horrible reaction time compared to the Tesla driver.
> Race was at an airport, not a prepped drag strip


Woah, there were no X's on that runway, which means it was active...what were they thinking?


----------



## Sandy

JWardell said:


> Woah, there were no X's on that runway, which means it was active...what were they thinking?


The runway would be NOTAM as unusable/unavailable for the time period it was used. Similar as when unavailable for maintenance.


----------



## Dfwatt

Friday night the Florida Tesla Chapter is going to the Miami Speedway Dragway. Not a lot of people have registered but it should be fun.


----------



## garsh

Tesla Model 3 Performance vs Dodge Challenger R/T Scat Pack 1320
1/4 mile

*Race 1*
Dodge: 11.535s @ 117.25mph
Tesla: 11.589s @ 115.32mph

*Race 2*
Dodge: 11.487s @ 117.68mph
Tesla: 11.569s @ 115.85mph

*Race 3* (Dodge hops, but Tesla redlights)
Dodge: 11.681s @ 117.41mph
Tesla: 11.572s @ 115.88mph


----------



## garsh

Tesla Model 3 Performance vs Porsche GT3 RS 1/2 mile.
No timing information available.
Tesla obliterates it, but the Porsche does begin to close the gap before the end.


----------



## John Blohme

garsh said:


> Tesla Model 3 Performance vs Dodge Challenger R/T Scat Pack 1320
> 1/4 mile
> 
> *Race 1*
> Dodge: 11.535s @ 117.25mph
> Tesla: 11.589s @ 115.32mph
> 
> *Race 2*
> Dodge: 11.487s @ 117.68mph
> Tesla: 11.569s @ 115.85mph
> 
> *Race 3* (Dodge hops, but Tesla redlights)
> Dodge: 11.681s @ 117.41mph
> Tesla: 11.572s @ 115.88mph


Much better video of the same race, still can't believe that Dodge tho!


----------



## John Blohme

So evenly matched and a prepped track coupled with the 3's AWD should have given it an advantage 😢


----------



## garsh

John Blohme said:


> So evenly matched and a prepped track coupled with the 3's AWD should have given it an advantage 😢


The Scat Pack 1320 includes Nexen N'Fera SUR4G "extreme ultra high performance" (Nexen's description) summer tires, which Car & Driver describes as "Drag Spec tires", while the Model 3 Performance has Michelin Pilot Sport 4S tires, which is a less-extreme summer tire. So the Dodge has a decided advantage on a prepped track. The Tesla would most likely win on an unprepped surface, as the AWD will provide a bigger advantage on a less-sticky surface, and the Dodge will be much more likely to create a bunch of tire smoke if they try to keep up with a Tesla.

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Nexen&tireModel=N+FERA+SUR4G
https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Michelin&tireModel=Pilot+Sport+4S

So feel free to take on the Scat Pack Dodges in red light races.


----------



## John Blohme

If a prepped track offers an advantage to the dodge it should offer and even larger advantage to the Tesla. A “prepped” track is essentially covered in tacky glue, and it should only increase the performance of an AWD car.


----------



## garsh

John Blohme said:


> If a prepped track offers an advantage to the dodge it should offer and even larger advantage to the Tesla. A "prepped" track is essentially covered in tacky glue, and it should only increase the performance of an AWD car.


It certainly offers an advantage to the Tesla. But it offers a _bigger_ advantage to a rear-wheel drive vehicle with more power and less-precise traction control. The Dodge can't launch nearly as hard on a surface street without spinning the tires.


----------



## rlb4

John Blohme said:


> If a prepped track offers an advantage to the dodge it should offer and even larger advantage to the Tesla. A "prepped" track is essentially covered in tacky glue, and it should only increase the performance of an AWD car.


If anything, the extra friction of the prepped track should slow the Model 3 down since it is like glue and we don't really need the extra traction.


----------



## VoltageDrop

I could have sworn a linked video also showed the PM3 beating the same car that night once or twice......agree with @garsh though in the urban and suburban jungle....PM3 would have the Dodge for lunch....and a small snack on top.....


----------



## John Blohme

if it’ll slow the Tesla it’ll slow the dodge.


----------



## John Blohme

VoltageDrop said:


> I could have sworn a linked video also showed the PM3 beating the same car that night once or twice......agree with @garsh though in the urban and suburban jungle....PM3 would have the Dodge for lunch....and a small snack on top.....


Never happened that night or any other night. The PM3 red lighted on the 3rd race to try and save face.


----------



## garsh

John Blohme said:


> if it'll slow the Tesla it'll slow the dodge.


Sure, but it's going to slow down the Dodge more. The Dodge is trying to put all that horsepower down through two little contact patches.

If you want to see exactly how much of a difference that makes, see the below video:


garsh said:


> Tesla Model 3 Performance vs Dodge Charger SRT Hellcat
> 
> Hellcat in street trim with all-season tires.
> Track is not prepped - looks like an old airport runway.
> No times recorded, but Model 3 easily wins.


----------



## NJturtlePower

Like I tell many people, Tesla's are super quick 0-60 but MOST impressive is their roll race/passing speed as shown in this latest race here....


----------



## NJturtlePower




----------



## Dfwatt

John Blohme said:


> If a prepped track offers an advantage to the dodge it should offer and even larger advantage to the Tesla. A "prepped" track is essentially covered in tacky glue, and it should only increase the performance of an AWD car.


If the model 3's acceleration were in any way traction-limited than a prepped track would help. Since it is not traction limited even with crappy all season 18 inch wheels and tires I don't think it makes any difference at all in this case


----------



## garsh

Tesla Model 3 Performance vs Porsche 911 Carrera S
Quarter-mile race on an old airstrip.

*Race 1:* both with cold tires
Tesla:    11.8 s
Porsche: 12.1 s

*Race 2:* Porsche warmed up its tires
Tesla:    11.8 s
Porsche: 11.5 s

*Race 3:* Tesla in track mode (which does _nothing _to help drag racing)
Tesla:    11.8 s
Porsche: 11.7 s

Rolling Race, 50mph start, Porsche overtakes as Tesla passes 130 mph
Rolling Race, 30mph start, Porsche overtakes as Tesla passes 126 mph
Brake test from 70 mph, both brake in exactly the same distance.


----------



## garsh

Tesla Model 3 Performance vs Tesla Model X Performance (Raven)
Quarter-mile drag race on prepped surface.

Model 3: 11.79s @ 112.65 mph
Model X: 11.16s @ 119.50 mph

Strange that the video's title says that the X is a P100D, while in-video it says that it's a Performance.


----------



## MalloryB.

garsh said:


>


Tesla drag races are so cool & fun to watch!


----------



## bwilson4web

The previous drag races of the Audi RS6 were against a Model S that smoked it. This time, they used a slightly slower, Model 3:





Using the Model 3 instead of a Model S, Audi is getting a little "Tesla tense." But I'm seeing a pattern of UK and EU races that appear to be poorly instrumented, like this one, and not really a fair contest. Must be 'diesel ethics.'

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh

Tesla Model 3 AWD w. Performance Boost vs.
Modified Honda Civic that would have won if the driver hadn't missed second gear. 

1/4 mile in 11.822s at 117.19 mph.

That's almost as fast as a Performance Model 3.


----------



## garsh

Tesla Model 3 AWD w. Performance Boost vs. Ford Mustang GT (?)
1/4 mile.
Tesla Model 3: 11.813s at 119.27 mph
Ford Mustang: 12.23s at 117.62 mph


----------



## NJturtlePower

A Tesla Model 3 Performance has humbled a Ferrari Portofino on the 2.36 mile Autodromo di Modena track in Italy. The two vehicles' acceleration and speed were compared through a drag race and a timed lap comparison, and braking ability was measured through a 100 km/h to 0 km/h test.

The Model 3 is owned by Italian car enthusiast Matteo Valenza, who has pegged his all-electric vehicle up against some of the most impressive performance cars in the world. To make the tests as even and as fair as possible, both vehicles utilized Michelin Pilot Sport 4S tires.

The $57,990 Deep Blue Metallic Tesla Model 3 costs about a quarter of the $215,000 Red Ferrari Portofino. The Model 3 Performance packs a Dual-Motor All-Wheel Drive powertrain, significantly different from the 3.9L Twin-Turbocharged Rear-Wheel Drive setup of its Italian counterpart.

Following are the results of the two vehicles' track test.

Tesla Model 3 Performance: 1:13.424
Ferrari Portofino: 1:17.162





SOURCE: https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-mod...u4ZaDv0YLDl7vUDqBeuMuULnAn-OssoZI1QFcS88zfda4


----------



## NJturtlePower

Just a few runs with the new C8


----------



## garsh

A Model 3 Performance takes on a Model S Performance and Model X P100D
Surface is an airport runway, _*in the rain*_!
Quarter mile times only.
Model 3: 11.8s (previously in dry: 11.8s)
Model S: 11.4s (previously in dry: 10.8s)
Model X: 11.5s (previously in dry: 11.3s)


----------



## garsh

Tesla Model 3 Performance vs 2020 Chevy Corvette Stingray
Just a launch with no timing or finish line. Corvette sounds like it used launch control.

On a proper drag strip, the Corvette would most likely win. But as you can see in this video, in real-world conditions, Tesla's incredible traction control makes all the difference. The Corvette hooks up quickly, but that little bit of tire spin at the start makes all the difference in a drag race.


----------



## Teslamodel3performance

Just got myself a model 3 performance and would like to try taking it down a drag strip. 

I know it would be fast with standard wheels and faster with lighter wheels but what I wanted to know is if you lowered the wheel circumference by dropping the wheel size with a low profile tyre, would this act like a lower final drive on an internal combustion car making acceleration faster again?

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Dfwatt

Teslamodel3performance said:


> Just got myself a model 3 performance and would like to try taking it down a drag strip.
> 
> I know it would be fast with standard wheels and faster with lighter wheels but what I wanted to know is if you lowered the wheel circumference by dropping the wheel size with a low profile tyre, would this act like a lower final drive on an internal combustion car making acceleration faster again?
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts.


Well certainly it would make it quicker off the line and probably quicker to about 45 or 50 miles an hour but at that point the motor is reaching its peak horsepower and HP declines in the higher speed ranges. This is due to something called field weakening where motor torque actually declines more than RPM increases which means of course that your net horsepower which is torque X RPM declines. Only the new motor in the Plaid avoids this fundamental Problem by virtue of its rather exotic design. While electric motors have vastly smoother and much less peaky horsepower curves than any internal combustion motor they still show a horsepower peak in the middle of their RPM ranges. In this sense your modification would be trading low end for high end performance. Most people feel that the low end performance of the car is already really strong so most of us would probably not want to go that direction. The other problem is Aesthetics and you would have a significant wheel Fender Gap. Dropping the car to compensate this might have some downsides


----------



## Teslamodel3performance

Dfwatt said:


> Well certainly it would make it quicker off the line and probably quicker to about 45 or 50 miles an hour but at that point the motor is reaching its peak horsepower and HP declines in the higher speed ranges. This is due to something called field weakening where motor torque actually declines more than RPM increases which means of course that your net horsepower which is torque X RPM declines. Only the new motor in the Plaid avoids this fundamental Problem by virtue of its rather exotic design. While electric motors have vastly smoother and much less peaky horsepower curves than any internal combustion motor they still show a horsepower peak in the middle of their RPM ranges. In this sense your modification would be trading low end for high end performance. Most people feel that the low end performance of the car is already really strong so most of us would probably not want to go that direction. The other problem is Aesthetics and you would have a significant wheel Fender Gap. Dropping the car to compensate this might have some downsides


Thanks very much for your reply, very informative and exactly what I wanted to know. So ultimately, it would not reduce the 1/4 mile time and so no point. Wheel weight and tyre grip would be the two benefits for better times.


----------



## PNWmisty

Teslamodel3performance said:


> Thanks very much for your reply, very informative and exactly what I wanted to know. So ultimately, it would not reduce the 1/4 mile time and so no point. Wheel weight and tyre grip would be the two benefits for better times.


I agree with that except tire grip shouldn't really come into play with any decent tire and clean, dry pavement.

And to dive into this a bit deeper, it's more the rotational inertia of the tire/wheel combo than the outright weight. While these two things do tend to go somewhat hand in hand, that's not always the case. For example, an 18" wheel will generally be faster than a 19" wheel (even if they both weigh the same) because the 18" wheel keeps the weight of the rim portion of the wheel closer to the center of rotation. Also, some wheels just have lighter rims than others even though the wheels might weigh the same amount. Unfortunately, wheel manufacturers generally don't publish this info so you are left to guess. One clue is a cast wheel that is roll-formed after casting will generally have a lighter rim. A fully forged wheel will be the best but they are quite pricy and styles are limited.

These are pretty minor differences but if you are trying to build one of the faster P3D's out there it's the attention to the little details that matter.


----------



## Jim H

Teslamodel3performance said:


> Thanks very much for your reply, very informative and exactly what I wanted to know. So ultimately, it would not reduce the 1/4 mile time and so no point. Wheel weight and tyre grip would be the two benefits for better times.


There was some testing done on different size tires for drag racing on a Model S on the Tesla Racing Chanel on you tube. A shorter tire did not show any real difference in ET's. The lighter wheel did. The grip even with the OEM tires has never seem to be an issue with drag racing. 
One of the reasons the 18" "Stealth" models seem to have an edge over the wheel upgrade P models.


----------



## Dfwatt

Jim H said:


> There was some testing done on different size tires for drag racing on a Model S on the Tesla Racing Chanel on you tube. A shorter tire did not show any real difference in ET's. The lighter wheel did. The grip even with the OEM tires has never seem to be an issue with drag racing.
> One of the reasons the 18" "Stealth" models seem to have an edge over the wheel upgrade P models.


Yeah for sure one of your best upgrades is to get the lightest forged wheel that you can afford. I've been very pleased with our VS forged which in a 20-inch size (20by9) come in at just over 20 lb. I've got wider ones (9 and 1/2 inch wide fronts and 10 and 1/2 in wide rears) so they're just a little bit heavier, but you could easily get 8 lb a corner weight reduction over stock. This benefits ride and handling as well as picking up probably about a tenth or .15 Seconds at the most 0 to 60, particularly if you go to lighter tires.


----------



## garsh

Model 3 Performance vs Ford F150 Lightning. 

Tesla: 11.72s @ 113.54mph
Ford: 12.81s @ 104.57mph


----------

